# Forum design in progress



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be working on the theme for this forum, so please pardon any broken HTML you might see.

If you have comments, criticisms, suggestions, etc., this is a good place to post them.

This is your forum, and your feedback will help make it the way you want it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The gold looks good. Would it be possible to try a powder blue like the one on the current uniforms?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> The gold looks good. Would it be possible to try a powder blue like the one on the current uniforms?


This is the light blue in the logo, around the word "Denver"


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> This is the light blue in the logo, around the word "Denver"


Looks great. Thanks DaBullz.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Could you please add the following links on the left:

Rocky Mountain News
http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets

Denver Post
http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~,00.html

Nuggets.com

thanks


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

How about a new motto? The 'Hello Melo' one is kind of lame I think. I don't have any suggestions myself, but maybe you guys could think of some and have a poll on which one to use next.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Links added to left.

Let me know if there's any broken ones or others to add.


----------

